# Help!! Need Spoo groomer in NYC



## LSK (Nov 27, 2012)

Anyone in the tri-state area here who can suggest a groomer? I would be most appreciative. Thank you!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*LSK*: Just a thought, perhaps you could contact the New York/New Jersey chapter clubs of PCA to see if a club officer/breeder can suggest a groomer for you? (That's how I found Chagall's first groomer.) I live in New Jersey, about five miles from the Pennsylvania border. If you wanted to take a bit of a longer car ride out of the City, I can recommend some groomers in my area. (And I could take you to lunch!) Hopefully you'll get some recommendations which won't require that much travel. Good luck!!

Welcome to PCA!


----------



## LSK (Nov 27, 2012)

That is a great idea and one I will must assuredly do! Now for the Vet...I think I will try that too. So hard because my NYC friends are not pet owners for the most part.

Hey, the lunch sound great! If you get up to NYC after I arrive please message me and I will take you out for lunch!!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

I lived in the East Village for years and was never able to find a really good, non-extortionate vet in Manhattan, so good luck with that one. Also, after some horrendous experiences with groomers, I do my own grooming. 

If you find yourself needing a specialty vet, you could try Animal Emergency Referral Associates in Fairfield. They work exclusively through referrals from primary care vets, though. I am seeing Dr Peikes, a dermatologist, there. She is excellent and the rate for a (long) consultation is very reasonable. Procedures, however--whoa. But it's like that at all vets, I guess.

For what it's worth, my regular vet is in my town, which is a short drive from NYC (except at rush hour): Rutherford Animal Hospital. I haven't been going there long but so far so good.


----------



## Ms_Lucy (Jun 24, 2012)

I live in NYC and have been looking for a good poodle groomer for two years. You would think in NYC of all places, there would be great poodle groomers. I have tried several places and have never been satisfied, so my husband and I do most of her grooming at home. The groomers I tried just weren't up to par with what I want and at $100 or more a pop for a mini, I'm doing it myself. That said, one place that does an good job is the Dog Store on the Upper East Side, but it's inconvenient for me and it literally takes like 8 hours. I know of a couple other decent places if all you want is a basic puppy cut. 

If any of you NYC poodle owners know of a talented groomer in NYC, give us a holler.

As for vets, I go to Riverside Animal Hospital on W. 108th St. They are a holistic veterinarian practice. Dr. K and Dr. East are both great.

Good luck to you!


----------



## LSK (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the hints and help!!!! I had no idea the city I was raised in and is now one of the most expensive cities in the world, does not have a really good groomer with some good clips up their sleeve!! Wow!! I wish I could do it myself but I'm a painter/artist by trade and I cannot sculpt to save my life. And that is what hair is...sculpting! Hahaha!!!
The holistic vet sounds perfect and I will give the grooming place a go if I do not find another place that is better. And if I do find a better place you can rest assure my Poodle buddies, I will post it here!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't know where in New York you are, but upper east New York there is a place called "Doggie Do" there is a groomer named Marina there, she is an amazing groomer. I have never met her in person, but I've been friends with her on Facebook for a long time now, we started chatting on Instagram because of her standard poodle who looks almost identical to mine. I have seen many pictures of her work, and she is extremely talented and is very passionate about poodles.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is a link to their salon http://doggiedonyc.com/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ms_Lucy (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation. I just know there are poodle experts in NYC, but like all good things, the best recommendations are by word of mouth. I'll check out Doggie Do.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

There was an article released recently about the groomer, Marina, but I couldn't get the link to copy and post on here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hopefully this works http://www.prlog.org/12101706



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.prlog.org/12101706



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlegang (Jan 22, 2012)

I suggest trying to call Bandilane Canine Center. Bandilane Canine Center Groomer is Anna Stromberg well known for working at Grandeur Afghan Hound Kennel and also for all the achievments in dog shows and all other aspects dog related.She is a very nice and helpfull person.The grooming facilites are located in Stamford,CT.


----------

